# What to do with a fish when it gets to big?



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon tank and my Sailfin Pleco (L-83) is starting to get a bit on the large size. 6-8inches. I have had him for a long time, but it is only the last year that he has doubled in size. How big is to big for a 55g tank? Where/what can I do when he reaches that size?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wellllll....if you want to keep him, you should look into getting a bigger tank. I might be wrong but Sailfin's get to around 18".

If you don't have the means to adequately house him, check your LFS and see if they will take him in. Some of them with foster them out. Otherwise, you would have to check online to see if someone has the capability to house him.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Also, giving him away on Craigslist should find a home for him pretty quick. I would check the LFS first though, might be able to get them to trade you a smaller algae sucker or something.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Get a bigger tank. That is your only option. 

Do not bring home a fish you can not properly provide for. (ant that's everybody, not just the OP)
And research ALL purchases before you buy. 

There is no such thing as "my fish is getting too big for its tank"
Its " my tank is too small for my fish"
The fish will grow to be the same size regardless. Its your job to provide a proper home for it.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Unfortunatly a lot of people trust the local pet store to provide the information on fish. 
When my wife and I first started up our first aquarium she fell in love with a glass eel and we bought it based on the size the feed store said it would get. Then apon researching glass eels we learned that they live for 15 years and get to be 3 feet long. Not exactly a fish that will be able to stay in a 10 gallon aquarium, but he is growing relativly slowly and can potentially be moved to a 75 at any time. 
Some time in the next few years I would like to build myself a large enough aquarium to house him till the end, though I am not entirely sure how big that will have to be.. 

It doesnt seem like an 6-8 inch pleco is too big for a 55, but I guess at the rate he is growing it won't take long.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

aspects - A bigger tank is not an option. Well, it is, but I can't get a bigger tank. I already went for a 29g to the 55g so it isn't an option to move up in tank size. So yes the fish is getting to big for the tank. When my dad bought it he didn't know how big it would grow and pet store people around here don't know about fish. He came home last week with a red bellied paco thinking it wouldn't get any bigger than 3-4 inches. I took that fish back to the store a few days later.

Everyone else thanks for the input. I'll check with the local stores to see about setting the little guy up with a better home. I know he doesn't need to go now, but I would rather find one now before he gets to the point I feel bad for keeping him in to small of a tank.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

again, the fish isnt getting too big for the tank. you are incapable of providing it a proper home. learn the difference. the fish did not ask to be put into a tank that was too small.

this is why you research a fish BEFORE you bring it home. do not rely one someone else to look it up for you, pet shop employee or otherwise. 
keep in mind, most people who work at pet stores, dont do it because they study the pets. its just a job. maybe petco was closer to their house than McDonalds, and they were hiring. maybe walmart didnt call them back. working somewhere that sells fish doesnt make you an expert.

the point is, no you know. its an unfortunate lesson, but its one that most hobbyists learn this exact same way. at least now youre a little wiser for it. fish keeping is a learning process. nobody becomes an "expert" overnight, and unfortunately we have to figure things out the hard way sometimes.

best of luck finding it a new home.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

So now I am incapable of keeping fish? It is the internet and all, but you don't need to be so rude. lol

The point is, I am capable of providing a home for the fish. I have done pretty good with what I have. I didn't buy the him. I didn't even buy the tank he is now living in. I moved back in with my parents after getting out of the military and am trying to get a better fish tank going for them. The fish is doing fine in the tank so don't get all high and mighty on the internet scolding me about being irresponsible, when that is simple not the case. Irresponsible would be letting him get to big and then trying to figure out what to do with him. Maybe letting him grow until I think he is to big and then just throw him out in the yard for my dog to eat. That is an option too. Anyway, don't go around assuming you know everything about a situation when in reality you don't. Learn the difference.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

i know you have clearly stated that you do not intend to get a bigger tank. therefore, you're right, you are incapable of properly keeping fish, and you have no business having that, or any fish.

so what if you didn't buy it. you have it now, and as a responsible fish keeper, it is your duty to make sure the fish is supplied with what it needs. but you are not willing to do that. you are not figuring out what to do with it, YOU KNOW what you need to do. get a proper tank. but apparently you are not responsible enough to do that. 

i tried to give you the benefit of the doubt that you were just learning, but apparently that's not the case. you're just stubborn, and irresponsible. quite frankly, im glad you re getting rid of it. im certain it wouldn't live a full happy life with someone like you being in charge of its care and well being. hopefully it will get a new home with someone more capable.


feel free to respond, but i wont be checking this thread. youre obviously a lost cause

have a nice life


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Feel free to respond? Thank you for giving me that chance to respond oh mighty internet fish forum ruler. You are a kind and compassionate leader.

Because I am unable to have a tank large enough to house the fish doesn't mean I am incapable of having any fish. I cannot go back in time and change the sequence of events(That I took no part in) that led the fish to the tank it now resides. I am trying to be responsible and find him a home where it will have the space it needs. So again how, am I unresponsible or a lost cause? The fish I purchase I research and make sure they will get along with my other fish and not grow larger than the tank that will house them. I am trying to correct issues that I got handed not ones I created by being misinformed, irrresponsible, incapable, or anything else you might think I am. So again learn the difference


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Squirrelcrusher - don't let anyone upset you. You really don't have any option but to get rid of it. All this bickering back and forth as to who's fault it is ... well that's pointless. Do you have a local fish store who will take it for you? I've learned that if you go to the same place often enough you'll build a relationship with your fish guy and you might even get a store credit out of it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very harsh and out of line aspects. No offense. I as well am very passionate about providing fishies proper homes but to bash someone over the head and say they are not capable is going too far.

The fact that the OP is here and looking for advice says enough to me that he/she IS looking out for the well being of the critter.

I think you owe it to the OP to print a retraction. Bad form! Very Bad form!


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

And SC... we're both new. I've come to learn quickly that Aspects is an exception rather then the norm. Everyone else has been very friendly and helpful so I hope you'lll stick around and learn from them as I have.


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

its ok i got a harliquin thats huge its in a 200 gallon tank now was in the days of the new i didnt know any better lololol


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes everyone else has been quite helpful with my questions so far and I apperciate that. I have read in other threads that aspects, is very judgementle and harsh no matter what the situation is. There is one in every crowd right? I am going to the Petco that is on my way to school today to see if they would take him. If not there is a locally owned pet store that will be another option. I don't like that one as much because they are kinda sketchy. Is there a pleco that would be better suited for my tank? Or what would you recommend to take over the job of algea patrol?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

BNPs stay small. There are a couple others that will hit around the 8-12 mark that will be ok in there as well.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Awww come on

Keep him.

Look at this article:

Buttkiss, the 41 Year Old Pacu - Paw Nation


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

that is an old fish beaslbob! Wow I don't know what I would do with a fish that lived that long. I wish my cats would.

James what is a BNP? I googled it and it came up with a french company. I don't want any french companies in my tank. lol


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh I think I figured it out. Actually the LPS said they would take mine in and trade me for a smaller one of the same species. I said no to that so she said store credit toward a brushy nose pleco aka bristlenose pleco either one is a BNP!

I was looking on liveaquaria.com and I like the Rio-***** Pleco, Gold Banded Peckoltia Pleco, and The spendy True Zebra Pleco($299!!!). I wonder if the LPS can order one of them for me and have it come in with thier order so I don't have to pay $35 in shipping for a single fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

But you would have to spend some big money getting one of those, and right now most that are for sale unless they are tank bred are smuggled into the united states or anywhere else.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

The Rio-***** wasn't to much. Like $12 I think. Is there anyway to avoid getting a illegal fish?

The BNP seems very popular though from what I have been able to find on the net. It would be the easiest to get also. The LPS one were about 1.5in so it will be cool to see it grow up to.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah...I would so love to have a zebra myself. But at that price...just can't bring myself to do it.

And yes...BNP...Bristlenose Pleco.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

ya there are some cool looking plecos but they are money. I could maybe talk myself into the $50 dollar range, but nothing above that. And never $300 unless I won the lotto


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

*r2*r2*r2


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

haha, do you think he would taste good?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

orion said:


> *r2*r2*r2


*o2none4


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

If I get a BNP could I also get an oto? Or would they fight each other over food/algae?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

squirrelcrusher said:


> If I get a BNP could I also get an oto? Or would they fight each other over food/algae?



They will be fine together..but..don't just get one Oto. They are social creatures and should be kept in a group of at least (4).


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

James0816 said:


> *o2none4


*o2none4*none5


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I did a fish count and me thinks I have to many fish, so until I get a real job and my own place, I am not getting any more fish besides the BNP


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

orion said:


> *o2none4*none5


lol


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

lol, I used to refer to the koi as the emergancy food supply.


----------



## thetoothfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

Squirrelcrusher, you are so irresponsible! Or not. I have had a lot of luck with what my fish guy said are Rufus Garra. They are not very pretty but these little dudes really get after it! I had two about 2" but unfortunately my 6" Jack Dempsy had a personal issue with one and has not been seen since. The other is trying to clean my 150 gallon all alone.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

well I don't have an issue with algae so I want something that isn't to ugly. James journal about the oto makes me want some. But like I said before, that might have to wait until I can get a larger tank. Someday I hope to have something over 100g Or aleast a a 75 and the current 55 but that is a long way off. Finish school first, get a job and a house, then fish tanks.


----------

